# Oatmeal Can Help Remove Bad Cholesterol!



## Corey123

According to the American Heart Association, if you eat a bowl of oatmeal every morning for a month, you could see a much lower level in your body's bad cholesterol.

Today, I started eating oatmeal, and will continue it to see if they are right. As you all know, cholesterol, or too much of it, can impair your heart's normal functions.

It can keep your heart from doing its job of pumping blood throughout your body normally. High blood pressure, among other things, can result from this.

A bowl of oatmeal each morning for a month could help your heart return to doing a better job of keeping blood moving at the normal rate. It could help you keep the bad cholesterol at bay.


----------



## redkitty

I have been eating oatmeal everyday for years.  The best kind to eat is steel cut oats.  They take longer to cook, but are very tasty and very good for you!


----------



## pevaang

I have been eating it off and on every morning for almost 3 years. I am 24  and run about 30-35 miles a week and I eat because my dads family has had issues in the past with high colesterol.

I eat the quaker oatmeal, I buy the big container and take some with me to work every morning. I add raisins and a little brown surgar to it to give it some flavor. The best thing I like about it is how filling it is. Since I have been increasing my running I sometimes want to eat just about anything I see but this actually fills me up for about an hour so.

heres to your heart.


----------



## Corey123

Oatmeal also helps keep you regular. I always knew that it provides an excellent
source of fiber and is good for your heart.

It gives you good fiber results - something that the body needs anyway, and it could also help prevent the possibility of getting colon cancer.

It's almost like eating veggies everyday. If you miss out on eating a fair amount of veggies, oatmeal can filll in and replace what you might not otherwise get from fresh or frozen veggies.


----------



## Toots

My hubby & I eat steel cut oats almost every morning.  

I use a short cut, the night before I boil 2 cups of water, add 1/2 C oats cover and turn the heat off.  In the a.m. I just need to cook the oats about 10 minutes.  This saves mucho time.


----------



## Corey123

The oatmeal that I had this morning was Quaker Instant.

I think I might have put just a little too much boiling water into it. Had to eat it fast because it was getting cold, and would have turned slimey like okra.

Maypo is also good for fighting cholesteral as well! Since it is also oatmeal, but flavored with maple.

Cheerios also helps in the fight against cholesterol, since it's made from oat flour.


----------



## Silver

I tend to eat quick oats quite regularly.  Just this morning, I had them one of my favourite ways:

1/2C oats
1/2C apple juice
1T sugar free caramel syrup (like DaVinci)
Splash of maple extract
Splash of vanilla extract
Top up with water to a total of 1C liquid
Cinnamon to taste
1 scoop of vanilla protein powder

Microwave on high for about 2 minutes.  Remove and stir, will still be runny. 

Stir in some golden raisins and pecans, add a bit more cinnamon if you want (I do, I love the stuff).  Let sit for a couple of minutes.

Enjoy.


----------



## Caine

Under 200 is the goal. Eating a bowl of oatmeal every day *COULD* lower your cholesterol by *UP TO *7 points. If my cholesterol was 206, I do not think I would be working too hard at lowering it. In fact, at my last checkup, mine was at 216, without medication, and I am not worried about it.


----------



## StirBlue

Silver said:
			
		

> I tend to eat quick oats quite regularly. Just this morning, I had them one of my favourite ways:
> 
> 1/2C oats
> 1/2C apple juice
> 1T sugar free caramel syrup (like DaVinci)
> Splash of maple extract
> Splash of vanilla extract
> Top up with water to a total of 1C liquid
> Cinnamon to taste
> 1 scoop of vanilla protein powder
> 
> Microwave on high for about 2 minutes. Remove and stir, will still be runny.
> 
> Stir in some golden raisins and pecans, add a bit more cinnamon if you want (I do, I love the stuff). Let sit for a couple of minutes.
> 
> Enjoy.


 
You are someone who knows how to make oatmeal!!!  Sometimes I add granola and on occassion grape nuts cereal. You do have to let it set for a few minutes after you bring it to temperature, stovetop or microwave. It really depends on the type of oatmeal. Some grinds of oats are thinner than others....(thicker: cracked oats, rolled oats), (thinner: quick cooking, and instant variety) 
********************************************************​(((An oatmeal wash is also good for poison ivy, chicken pox, and acne)))


----------



## Barbara

What a good idea to put the protein powder in. My hubby makes me a protein shake every morning, bless his heart, but I like to eat something once and awhile instead of drink - good way to get protein.


----------



## Poutine

I wonder if it is oatmeal that lowers your cholesterol or the fact that you are not eating eggs and bacon in the morning that lowers it????

I love a cereal called "Sunny Boy" but lately I have had a hard time finding it so I have been eating "Red River". They contain wheat flakes, rye flakes and cracked wheat - you heat it up and eat it like you would oatmeal. I like the texture and nuttiness of this instead of the blob (can't think of a better word) of oatmeal.


----------



## boufa06

Oatbran is more effective in lowering cholesterol.  Last year when my cholesterol went up by a staggering 100 due perhaps to stress, I got it back to normal within a month by going on strict diet, eating oatbran for breakfast, consuming only egg whites, taking lecithin granules, drinking olive leaf tea among other things.  My doc was surprised at the speed of my cholestrol reduction!!


----------



## redkitty

Nice work boufa!


----------



## Spiritboxer

Aha! I have one packet of oatmeal left so you know what *I'm* having for breakfast. Unless I eat it now of course......


----------



## Caine

Spiritboxer said:
			
		

> Aha! I have one packet of oatmeal left so you know what *I'm* having for breakfast. Unless I eat it now of course......


 
Funny, but I was just about to go make myself a bacon and cheese omelette.  


BTW, that little packet of instant oatmeal you are about to eat? It has more sugar than Fidel Castro! 

If you're going to eat oatmeal, skip the little packets and buy the cardboard cannister of quick Quaker Oats, which you can cook just like you do the little packets, and then you can add your own cinnamon, apple, maple syrup, brown sugar, or even grape jelly, and still get a lot less sugar than the packets.


----------



## Corey123

I need the sugar because my glucose level gets too low in the morning.

Or during the day if I go too long without eating. I'll get sick.


----------



## Silver

StirBlue said:
			
		

> You are someone who knows how to make oatmeal!!!


  

Another favourite of mine is to have chocolate protein powder and a bit of unsweetened cocoa, splenda, and maybe to stir in a few other extras like natural peanut butter.  Makes for a chocolate peanut butter cup breakfast.

I also enjoy stirring frozen blueberries into 'plain' oatmeal.  




			
				Corey123 said:
			
		

> I need the sugar because my glucose level gets too low in the morning.
> 
> Or during the day if I go too long without eating. I'll get sick.



Maybe the sugar could come from controlled and healthier sources than heavily processed junk, though...?


----------



## Corey123

It's the "heavily-processed junk" at times, as you call it, that helps keep me out of danger. 

If my glucose level drops too dangerously low, I start to go into a hypoglysemic attack, opposite of a hyperglysemic attack which means that your glucose level is dangerously high.

When I go grocery shopping, i have to include such things as doughnuts small cakes, candy and orange juice to keep on hand for those times when I start to feel sick.

A 12-year-old boy who lives on my street that I know, overheard me talking about this to someone and he told me that in order to stay out of danger with diabetes, I'd have to keep it in control. He's very bright and smart! i thanked him for that 

Then I asked him if he's a diabetic and he said no, he just knows about it. So the disease must run in his family, I said to him. He says that besides myself, he has other friends that have it as well.

Then I told him what to do if he ever notices me starting to feel sick.

But yes, oatmeal does have a lot of benefits in fighting choledsterol. If I stay on it as part of my daily regimen diet and exercise regularly and lose some more weight, the diabetes could go away.


----------



## Poutine

Corey123 said:
			
		

> It's the "heavily-processed junk" at times, as you call it, that helps keep me out of danger.
> 
> If my glucose level goes to low, I start to go into a hypoglysemic attack, opposite of a hyperglysemic attack which means that your glucose level is dangerously high.
> 
> When I go grocery shopping, i have to include such things as doughnuts small cakes, candy and orange juice to keep on hand for those times when I start to feel sick.


 Yes you should have high sugar content snacks when you have an attack but to AVOID an attack you should not be eating the "heavily-processed junk".
And to avoid getting diabetes you should avoid the "heavily-processed junk". (A sedentary lifestyle, combined with a diet high in refined carbohydrates and sugary foods is largely to blame for the rapid increase in Type 2 diabetes.)

Reactive Hypoglycemia - Hypoglycemia Treatment Info
*Diet and Hypoglycemia* 
             Many times hypoglycemia can be controlled via diet. For instance, eating several (4 – 6) small meals throughout the day and not skipping any meals helps the body to regulate blood sugar levels. *Consuming foods that are high in simple (processed) sugars should be avoided as much as possible* (candy, regular sodas, alcohol, etc). Instead high-protein foods such as meat, cheese, eggs, milk, and nuts are good snacks. Also, *foods with natural or complex carbohydrates (fruits, vegetables, breads), rather than sugary snacks, allows your body to better regulate blood sugar levels*.


----------



## Corey123

i only eat or drink those things if i start to feel sick from the glucose being too low. And I AM a Type 2 diabetics.

And BTW, two things; the nuitritionist told me to have these things standing by in case of an attack.

The other thing is, the boy that I mentioned in the above post wanted to know the difference between Type 1 and Type 2. I kindly explained it to him and told him that I hope that he never gets the disease, and that if he ever does, to do what he suggested to me..


----------



## Silver

Poutine said:
			
		

> Yes you should have high sugar content snacks when you have an attack but to AVOID an attack you should not be eating the "heavily-processed junk".



I agree.  Further to that...your choices for high sugar items could be keys in other areas of your life.  For example, making your own granola bars that are high in honey and dried fruit rather than relying on a Kit Kat could have a similar effect without all the negatives of the aforementioned junk.


----------



## Corey123

There IS a lot of natural sugar in orange juice (oj).

Considered a no-no in low-carb diets and for people with high glucose levels, it's perfect for people like myself who have Type 2 diabetes. It helps me recover quickly from an attack.

But at times, I'm not always able to get near any oj, so a candy bar or a cupcake is the next best thing.


----------



## Silver

Ah, I was actually referring to the oatmeal packets filled junk.


----------



## Caine

Carbohydrates are converted into sugar during digestion. A couple of saltine crackers will have the same effect on your hypoglycemia as a candy bar, and crackers won't rot your teeth.


----------



## Aria

Oatmeal is a favorite of mine. 

In a medium bowl 2/3 cup of water
add 1/3 cup of the old fashioned oatmeal

place in microwave for 2 minutes

done

I add sprinkle of cinnamon
1 teaspoon of ground almonds
2 teaspoons plain low fat yogurt

Delicious and good for you


----------



## StirBlue

The researchers have released reports which state that the number of people in the US who have diabetes is at epidemic levels.  Since we are all at risk to develop type 1 or 2 diabetes, we should learn as much actual facts about the disease.  
   Maybe Corey123 can tell us which people are most likely to develop diabetes and why.  Does it have to do with DNA?  Somewhere I read that DNA which does not contain all of the elements is a link to diabetes.   
   It is much more than food choices that affect a diabetic.  People who think they know more about your diabetes than you do create a lot of tension and stress....hypertention!


----------



## Corey123

It mainly depends on your family's health history. If your parents and or grandparents had it, then there's a high chance that you'll get it also.

My mom and one of my brothers had it, my oldest brother and I have it. It ran like wildfire on my father's side of the family. And it's mostly known that obesity is one of the main causes, as is high blood pressure, stress, high cholesterol levels and other things. If it's in your family genes, yes, you're a prime candidate for it.

But skinny people can get it as well, so it does not discriminate.

My dear brother who died as a result of not doing the right thing to at least control it, left behind a loving caring wife and two sons. I told his two sons that they must keep and eye out for any symtoms of diabetes, because they are now at risk for getting it since their dad had it.

I haven't heard anything about DNA causing it. But it's most likely that Afro-Americans, Spanish, Asian, Italians, White and other nationalities have it running in their families as we speak. Because more than likely, diabetes ran in their families even before THEY were born. 

Oatmeal IS one of the best defenses against bad cholesterol, along with any medicine you might be on for it. But you should still see your doctor so that he or she can help monitor it in your blood, letting you know if it went down.

The norm now is to take your medicine, eat healthy, exercise and see your doctor. And eat oatmeal for breakfast for at least a month to see if you've lost any of the bad cholesterol.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Caine said:
			
		

> BTW, that little packet of instant oatmeal you are about to eat? It has more sugar than Fidel Castro!


 
Humm ... really? 

I don't think *Quaker Oats* could really get by with telling big whopper lies on their nutrition information panel on their packages in the U.S. .... and according to the package ... original instant oatmeal packages contain "0g Sugar" - see the info here. Of course, if you select one of the sweetened versions then you are looking at 14-16g of sugar per packet - a little less than or about equal to a whopping 1-Tbsp of honey or sugar. Of course, a packet of original oatmeal with some fruit mixed in will contain some sugar ... depending on the fruit and the amount ... as much if not more than in a tablespoon of sugar or honey.

I'll admit that there may be other brands of instant oats out there that might have more sugar than the Quaker Oats brands (if sweetened) ... but would "one packet" *really* rival the amout of sugar in Cuba?

If *Mary Poppins* was right (that a spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down) then this seems a small price to pay for the benefits of eating a bowl of oats for their cholesterol lowering soluble fiber!

My *FAVORITE* story about oats:

Samuel Johnson (an Englishman) referred, disparagingly, to oats in his _*A Dictionary of the English Language*_ (circa 1747-1755):

_.... A grain, which in England is generally given to horses, but in Scotland supports the people._ 

To which his biographer, James Boswell (a good Scotsman), is said to have retorted:

_.... Which is why England is known for its fine horses, and Scotland for its fine people._

Heck, yeah - I believe oats are healthy! I just don't believe in the "wholesale demonization" of packets of instant oats because they might contain some sugar.


----------



## Caine

I am saying:

1. The little packets of FLAVORED instant oatmeal are processed with sugar, while the large cylindrical containers of Quick oats are not, so using the oats in the cylindrical containers will save you both money and calories.

2. Considering the BEST you're going to do is a whopping 7 point reduction in your cholesterol level after eating oatmeal for 30 days, oatmeal in itself is pretty insignifcant in reducing your cholesterol. Including oatmeal in your diet as PART of your quest to lower cholesterol is great, along with leaner meats, more fish, more vegetables and fruits, etc., but don't count on ONLY oatmeal to fix the problem.


----------



## Corey123

just the other day (Monday) on the way home from the doctor's office and just before exiting the subway, I felt myself getting sick.

Another hypoglysemic attack was coming on! I had less than a dollar in change on me. When I reached street level, I had to run into a convenience store and buy a Snickers candy bar.

Had I not done that, I don't think that I would have gotten home without getting gravely sick!!


----------



## Alix

Corey, you would do well to buy some fruit bars to carry with you. They are small and fit in any pocket and they will give you the sugar boost you need without "empty calories".


----------



## Corey123

I DO have some Rice Krispies bars. And I could have done that yesterday or today, since I was picking up a few things!


----------



## Poutine

*Cholesterol-lowering foods*

Looks like there are few foods that can lower cholestorol and it is good to eat a variety of them:
University of Toronto -- News@UofT -- Cholesterol-lowering foods most effective when combined: U of T study (Mar 8/06) "Cholesterol-lowering foods such as soy protein, almonds, plant sterol enriched margarines, oats and barley may reduce cholesterol levels more effectively when eaten in combination, says a new University of Toronto study by Professor David Jenkins. ... ..."


----------



## Alix

Corey123 said:
			
		

> I DO have some Rice Krispies bars. And I could have done that yesterday or today, since I was picking up a few things!


 
Rice crispie bars aren't really what I meant. Do you not have Fruit to Go bars in the US? or those Fruit and Veggie bars?


----------



## jeanettemn

Thanks for the reminder, have not had oatmeal for a while, Tommorows breakfast, topped with a little cream and brown suger!!


----------



## Corey123

Alix said:
			
		

> Rice crispie bars aren't really what I meant. Do you not have Fruit to Go bars in the US? or those Fruit and Veggie bars?


 


Not sure.


----------



## Aria

Alix,  Thanks for telling us about Fruit Bars.  I am not aware of any.  Would you tell us more about them.  How packaged?  Brand name? etc.  Thanks
I us Kashi Bars.  They are loaded with good stuff...but not fruit..mostly nuts and grains.  Tell us more please.


----------



## Corey123

I DO however, eat trail mixes from time to time.

Or I drink a drinkable yogurt.


----------



## Silver

This is the most common brand:

Sun-Rype  - these particular ones will probably be hard to find in the US as it's a brand from Kelowna, BC, Canada (my hometown, w00!) in the Okanagan Valley.

It's basically just dried fruit pressed into a bar...did you ever have fruit leather?  Same idea, more or less.  You could really just carry around a baggy of dried fruits and it would be similar...although not as convenient.

Usually found right near the granola bars in the grocery stores in these parts.


----------



## TATTRAT

I have been rubing oatmeal on my liver for years....no luck...


----------



## Alix

Wow. Yet another Canadian thing that I just assumed you had in the US too. Sorry Corey. If you can't get fruit bars, carry a baggie with dried apricots or raisins or something with you. Trail mix is good too. Sorry for the confusion.

Oh, and my youngest daughter has just discovered the wonders of oatmeal. Its her breakfast of choice now. I'm wondering just how low your cholesterol can go, the kids is so danged skinny and eats such a healthy diet (most of the time!) her numbers might be on the negative end if she eats too much more oatmeal!


----------



## Half Baked

Corey, we have all kinds of bars in the supermarkets here.  I believe they are in the health section with the protein drinks.  Just ask when you walk in the market.

Mr HB carries them for his 3:00 snack.  Many of the bars are based on oatmeal because it is well known to have so many health benefits.


----------



## Corey123

Yeah, and then there's the natural cereals which also have tons of oatmeal.

While in one of the convenience stores in my area, I was getting something to drink, and happened upon OATMEAL DRINK! It comes in small cans.

Has anyone ever tried this yet? I was afraid to.


----------



## Dina

I have some homemade oatmeal, applesauce and dried fruit cookies for breakfast and snack everyday. They're yummy.

1/4 cup whole wheat flour
3/4 cup all purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp vanilla
3 tablespoons brown sugar
1 cup apple sauce
1 egg
1 cup rolled oats
3/4 cup dried mixed berries


----------



## Alix

Oatmeal drink, what WILL they think of next?

You know, eating whole grains is very important and CAN lower your cholesterol as PART of a healthy diet. Its by no means a cure all, and is not very miraculous. It really needs to be just one part of a whole different lifestyle to really work. 

Sorry, didn't mean to be a downer or killjoy. Just wanted to make sure no one was thinking this would cure them of high cholesterol.


----------



## Corey123

Oh yes, I know that it won't. My doc even told me that.

Notice, if you will, that I titled this thread "Oatmeal Can *Help* Remove bad Cholesterol", with the key word being Help. So that no one interprets this the wrong way, everyone SHOULD still see their doctor in helping to reduce bad cholesterol.

But I'm happy to report that I've successfully passed the stress test! Didn't pass the pulminary (breathing) test though. The lungs are at a slightly less breathing capacity.


----------



## Aria

Yes Oatmeal is a healthy food. Here is a Oatmeal Health Cookie

1/4 cup canola oil
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 egg
3 cups old fashioned oats
1/2 cup dried carnberries or other dried fruit cherries, blueberries (soak dried fruit in organge juice (just to cover dried fruit)
1/2 cup unsweetened apple sauce
7/8 cup flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 cup chopped walnuts 1 teaspoon vanilla  1 teaspoon cinnamon

Drop tablespoon on baking sheet with parchment paper. Bake 350 oven
12-15 minutes. Depending on size makes 2 dozen


----------



## Sage

I just had to come and give my 2 cents.
I am also trying to lower my cholesterol
I have just discovered "Old Fasion Steel Cut Oats.''
This is good stuff! You won't go to back to the flakes after trying this.It's a bit more trouble but well worth it.
This is what I did. 
I mixed 1 cup of the oats with 4 cups boiling water,covered it and let it soak overnight.I then put it on the stove at Medium and let it simmer 20 minutes.I spooned in a container; put it in the refrigerator.The next day it is thick like cold polenta. I spoon a potion off, put in my cereal bowl;microwaved 2 minutes,topped with a bit of brown sugar and a bit of milk.This is absolutely the best oatmeal ever.And the nice part is your oatmeal is ready in 2 minutes every morning. Give it a try!


----------



## Half Baked

I soak my oatmeal overnight in milk, then heat it in the microwave with a little more milk to loosen it up and a sprinkle of cinnamon.

When it is done, I add about 1/2 cup of frozen fruit.

or

Instead of the fruit, sometimes I mix in some canned pumpkin, sprinkled with pumpkin pie spice and a bit of sugar.


----------



## redkitty

I eat steel cut oats every morning.  I add some ground flax seed, cinnamon, nutmeg and blueberries.  I love dried figs too but not often (way more calories!)

Jan, the pumpkin sounds so yummmy!!


----------



## Corey123

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Corey, we have all kinds of bars in the supermarkets here. I believe they are in the health section with the protein drinks. Just ask when you walk in the market.
> 
> Mr HB carries them for his 3:00 snack. Many of the bars are based on oatmeal because it is well known to have so many health benefits.


 


I DID buy some Kellog's Nutrigrain Bars today while at the supermarket. They have fruit & yogurt fillings.


----------



## Half Baked

redkitty said:
			
		

> I eat steel cut oats every morning. I add some ground flax seed, cinnamon, nutmeg and blueberries. I love dried figs too but not often (way more calories!)
> 
> Jan, the pumpkin sounds so yummmy!!


 
It is really good redkitty!  Some people sprinkle some dry hot chocolate mix on it for a chocolately pumpkin flavor but it doesn't appeal to me.

What could be healthier than pumpkin, oatmeal and 1% milk?


----------



## Corey123

Half Baked said:
			
		

> What could be healthier than pumpkin, oatmeal and 1% milk?


 


You got it!! That's how I eat it.


----------



## nancylee

Aria,
Thanks for the oatmeal cookie receipe.  I made it yesterday for the fam to take to work as their 3p snack!  Very good.  I added some ground flax seed.
nancylee


----------



## Aria

nancylee,  Yes you can add other health ingredients.  This is my basic Health Oatmeal Cookie.  Low on fat, low on sugar and high on healthy stuff.  I usually add ground flax seed and others.  You have my basic receipe then 
add to it.  ENJOY.


----------



## Michael in FtW

*NOTICE: This thread has been split*

Corey123 started this thread to discuss how _Oatmeal Can Help Remove Bad Cholesterol_ but it got hijacked into a discussion about sugar. 

The posts discussing sugar have been split into a new thread in this forum under the title: *Sugar - Can it be Healthy? (split)*


----------



## Corey123

Thank you, Mike!


----------



## Bilby

Post #8 in this thread (p1) has some info.

As to the issue of having a hypo, the fruit bars etc that maybe healthier (and that is debatable when you take into account the sugar, fat and salt content of most of them) for you are great to carry around when you are getting late for a meal or your medication to prevent the hypo from happening but if you are in the process of the hypo, you need sugar very fast, faster than the body can convert carbohydrates to sugar.  You need to have something like a boiled sweet, esp barleysugars, or a jelly bean (glucose), or a sugary drink, apple juice is ideal but other fruit juices are good too.  The consequences of not dealing with a hypo attack can be serious.  And the early stages of a hypo aren't pleasant either.  Thankfully, I have never got to the serious point.


----------



## letscook

A freind of mind has the same problem of corey,  He always carries 1 or 2 of those little packages of sugar in his wallet, but he also makes a peanut butter and jelly sandwhich and takes it with him when he leaves the house.  He eats a healthy diet also. No fast food.  he eats alot of little healthy meals through the day like those to go soups carrots , celery, PB& j , yogurt , small salad, cheese and crackers, trail mix etc.  and he hasn't had a an attack in years. He must be doing something right


----------



## Bilby

letscook said:


> A freind of mind has the same problem of corey, He always carries 1 or 2 of those little packages of sugar in his wallet, but he also makes a peanut butter and jelly sandwhich and takes it with him when he leaves the house. He eats a healthy diet also. No fast food. he eats alot of little healthy meals through the day like those to go soups carrots , celery, PB& j , yogurt , small salad, cheese and crackers, trail mix etc. and he hasn't had a an attack in years. He must be doing something right


He most definitely is!  Fat (both in food and around the waist) is a diabetic's enemy.


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Tired?*

Is anyone tired of eating oatmeal?  I HAVE to fix this for the family almost regularly and I am the ONE who is getting tired of eating it.  I know it is good and all that but just looking at it affects me.  I would like to fix bacon and eggs once in while but just fixing it for myself seems like more work!  Think I am lazy?  Guess so, but oatmeal every morning and I have tried adding different things like fruit, honey, nuts, etc. but can't get past the oatmeal.  My arteries are probably clogged.  My one brother believes in balance but this is out of balance or do you think differently?  Could any of you fix the oatmeal everyday?  I do fix the regular steel cut oats.  No matter what I add to this, I am just tired of knowing this is what I have to fix. Maybe this is in wrong area and should be another place.  I apologize for complaining.  Being Thanksgiving is so near and I seem so ungrateful.  Hope I don't discourage any of you from eating healthy.  Last thing I want to do.  We never go out for breakfast.  Always oatmeal.


----------



## Bilby

In The Kitchen, I don't eat oatmeal more than occasionally as I find I am hungry later on but before lunch.  I need some level of protein at breakfast to get me thru the day, so fancying eggs and bacon may just be your body craving some protein of a morning.  When I fancy an egg, I cook it in my sandwich maker as it has a flat surface with a slice of buttered bread cooking at the same time. It is only as difficult as buttering the bread, cracking an egg and wiping it all out with kitchen paper afterwards.  I don't cook any other things in the s/which maker (other than sandwiches of course), so it is only butter that is coming into contact and constantly seasoning the base. It is very quick and easy to do it this way.  While I am not a big fan of bacon, if you want to add a quick bit of bacon to your meal, place the rasher between two sheets of kitchen paper and zap on high for a minute or so (depending on your microwave and bacon).  Check once it has been crackling for a bit to see if it is cooked enough for you. From start to finish incl clean up is five minutes or less.

Wanting a change in your diet is normal, esp if you aren't one who naturally craves a routine.  I like variety so seldom have the same meal for breakfast two days in a row. Everyone needs to eat healthy, but unless you have some serious health issue, taking a break is permitted!
How about oatmeal pancakes with bacon instead?


----------



## Andy M.

rumki8 said:


> Hi, one of my friends told me that when cholesterol is more than 100 it is too high. I know there are different types of cholesterol. My HDL was at 195. I don't know what this means. I would like to watch my cholesterol but I don't know how to calculate what is good and what is not. Can someone tell me more details about cholesterol and what range mine should be in?


 

Hi rumki8.  Welcome to DC.

You really should discuss your cholesterol levels with your doctor.  He has the added information about you and other factors that are necessary for an accurate and complete answer that't correct for you.


----------



## jpmcgrew

What about ground flax seed it does wonders for cholesteral.I make a muesli from quick cooking raw oat meal,chopped dried fruit like apricot,figs and cherry flavored craisins mix in some brown sugar and a whople bunch of cinnamon.I eat it raw with vanilla soy milk.Oh and I put 2 TBL ground in the bowl with cereal.Its really good.Or you can top it with yogurt and fresh fruit
Another benefit. Your colon will thank you in the morning.


----------



## Dina

Try your oatmeal with a tablespoon of Omega 3 ground flaxseed.  Makes it healthier.


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Thankful*

Am I thankful I asked!  You people always know how to resolve my problems.  Thank you.  Sandwich maker?  What kind of you have?  Want to make sure I get a good one like you have.  do you know I never even heard of one of these?  Am I out of it or what?  I am going to get a rice cooker and sandwich maker before Christmas otherwise i won't get it.  Will have to buy for others.  And taxes too.  

Anything beside oatmeal but adding this Omega 3 ground flaxseed might make change plus what jpmc suggested.  You people make me so happy.  Appreciate your time and thoughts.


----------



## jpmcgrew

You can also sprinkle some flax seed on your eggs or salad just about anything.


----------



## Bilby

*Sandwich Maker*



In the Kitchen said:


> Sandwich maker? What kind of you have? Want to make sure I get a good one like you have. do you know I never even heard of one of these?


Mine is an older type of this:
Sandwich Maker


----------



## sgivens

Instant oatmeal is not the best.  Rolled oats, cut oats and Irish oats are by far better - whole grains


----------



## Caine

Instant oatmeal is also whole grain. The problem, healthwise, with instant oatmeal is all the other crap (i.e. sugar, artifical flavors and colors) they stick into that envelope!


----------



## Corey123

You can also get you oatmeal intake by making homemade oatmeal cookies and oatmeal bread or muffins. Or by making an oatmeal crumb crust topping for your holiday fruit pies instead of a regular one.

According to what I was told, most oatmeal products can help reduce cholesterol in the body.


----------



## Caine

Unfortunately, the reduction oatmeal provides is so realtively small (8 to 12 points) that, if that's all the reduciton you need, you shouldn't be worrying about your cholesterol to begin with.


----------



## Corey123

I had a blood test done at the cardiologist's office two weeks ago.. She told me that my cholesterol level was at 110 and thinks that it was too high!

I told her that it's been higher than that, about 175. She told me that she would call my pharmacist to increase (double) the dosage of Simvastatin, a medicine which helps reduce the cholesterol level.


----------



## sgivens

*?*

I wouldn't think that 110 was bad?  MIne was 132 and they were proud of me.


----------



## Corey123

Yeah, we can't get rid of it altogether, as some is needed in the system.


----------



## alexa

That's great to know. Oatmeal is one of the simplest food around! Not hard to find or prepare.


----------



## Corey123

I especially like Maypo, but the **** supermarket in my area had stopped selling it!!


----------



## Caine

Corey123 said:


> I especially like Maypo, but the **** supermarket in my area had stopped selling it!!


 
Try standing in front of the service desk and yelling *"I WANT MY MAYPO!!!!!!!"*

Oh, and don't forget to wear your cowboy hat.


----------



## Corey123

Haha!! I used to love that commercial!! Retro TV! They had brought it back for a while. TV Land shows retro comercials.

Actually, I know where I can get it, but the supermarket that has it is on the other side of town. Maybe I'll go their this weekend.


----------



## alexa

Ive never really like eating oatmeal. But my dad keeps telling me that it really is good for the health and lowers bad cholesterol. Well, i guess you two had the same thing in mind...


----------



## Corey123

I forgot to mention that I had a box of Maypo. I got all tuned up to have some one morning for breakfast, and was about to pour some of it from the box into the boiling water when I notice a winged insect in the water.

I changed the water and started all over again. Round two. I poured some of it into the boiling water again - and found out to my horror, that the WHOLE box of Maypo was infested with these small winged bugs! Needless to say, I was livid!!

And here's the REAL kicker; The box was never opened before, nor was it outdated!!!!


----------



## skeetdad

For oatmeal to be effective in reducing cholesterol, must it be the long cook variety.  Does instant do the trick?

My doctor says instant is useleass & it must be the cooked type.


----------



## Alix

skeetdad, its the fibre that is important. The long cooking variety has more fiber = better for you. The instant is OK, just don't choose a package that has a ton of the flavoring in it. You might be getting some fiber but offsetting the good it does by increasing your sugar intake by WAY too much. Good luck to you.


----------



## Zereh

I make steel cut oatmeal in my crock pot, they turn out perfectly every time!! They are a perfect fuel and keep the hungries away for hours. These keep their wonderful consistency after refrigeration and re-heat perfectly in the microwave for a couple minutes.

Use the crock as a bain marie. I use a glass four-cup measuring bowl and add 1 cup of steel cut oats. Add about 1 c of rice or almond milk and about 3 1/2 c of water. You don't need to add the rice / almond milk, I just prefer it for the extra bit of flavor it gives. You could also easily substitute it with milk of any kind. Add a generous 1/2 t salt as well.

Put the bowl filled with the oats in the crock pot and fill with water until it's about three-quarters of up the outside of the oat container. Mine takes about six cups of water to fill, yours will probably be different depending on the size of bowl you use for your oats and the size of your crock pot. It can go on low overnight and it will be ready for breakfast or can put on high for about four hours. 

I love, love it made this way and eat it way more often now. I make it at least once a week so have it ready for breakfast or lunch whenever the mood strikes. My favorite way to eat it is by adding a T or two of peanut butter and slicing a banana into it. Close second would have to be with maple syrup and cinnamon. mmmmm


----------



## blissful

Here are a few ways I've made oats, for a snack, or for breakfast.

My favorite way is when my son makes granola in the big roasting pan. He takes some water, oil, honey, cinnamon, heats it up and pours it over the old fashioned rolled oats (and nuts, grains optional). Bakes it at 200 to 250 degrees F stirring occasionally until all of it is nicely light brown--the flavor is so great when it is toasted. Then add dried fruits as you wish, mix and store.
Serve: Granola with cold milk. The crunchy oats and chewy fruits taste good with the cold milk. 
Serve: 1/2 cup homemade vanilla yogurt (greek style is decadent), strawberries (or other berries), topped with crunchy granola. It's fresh, creamy and crunchy all at once.
We make about a gallon at a time--of the granola.

Steel cut oats. I cook them up at night and then refrigerate. Scoop some out of the container and warm in the microwave, add sweetener if desired, fruit if desired, milk if desired.

Oatmeal at work: 1/3 cup old fashioned rolled oats, water to fill the large mug, microwave. Add a small touch of sugar, and either a half of a banana sliced or a chopped apple, a little cinnamon. The banana or apple pieces get nicely warm when they are mixed together with the oatmeal.

Honey is more nutritious than sugar, though it won't help with blood sugar spikes. The best way to reduce blood sugar spikes is to reduce the need for so much sugar or honey, use just a touch of it. Instead of tasting the sugars, taste the food. (same with salt, sea salt, etc)

The oatmeal drink (and there is a rice drink out there too) sound like good things for me to try. I haven't figured out a good healthy granola bar yet--just the granola part.


----------



## Zhizara

My Mom used to make her oatmeal with apple juice instead of water for extra taste and nutrition.


----------



## LindaZ

sgivens said:


> I* wouldn't think that 110 was bad? MIne was 132 and they were proud of me.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I would love for mine to be that low - how about 229? and that's the lowest it's been in my life. Have a bad cholesterol gene in the family.
> 
> I always thought the reason oatmeal lowers cholesterol is if you're eating oatmeal -  you've stopped eating bacon, sausage and ham for breakfast
> 
> I like oatmeal, just don't want to live on it.


----------

